# Pippen Sold Out!



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I can't believe he said that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jealousy is the root of all evil


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pippen said possibly...he didn't say Lebron was he just said he could possibly be the greatest player ever....nothing untrue about that or in any way a diss on Jordan. Lebron has a long way to go in his career to be considered the greatest ever. Jordan had to go through the same thing


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

_Bow ba bow bow, bow ba BOW BOW! Takes off the Bulls jersey and rocks an NWO black and white._


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

LOL.

What Pippen said isn't true right now. 

But it could certainly be true by the end of Lebron's career.

It's not a big deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

At the end of his career? Thanks for hypothesizing the rest of a 26 year olds career.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> At the end of his career? Thanks for *hypothesizing* the rest of a 26 year olds career.


As opposed to what?

Predicting the rest of his career? Ensuring the rest of his career?

Stating it as fact?

Please, tell me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

R-Star said:


> At the end of his career? Thanks for hypothesizing the rest of a 26 year olds career.


God forbid anyone does that. Or makes a projection even :sarcasm:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I think Pip was just giving Lebron a lot of credit and maybe Pip feels a bit dissed by the fact that all he got was a BUST and Jordan got a full statue. 

Pip was the same guy who said earlier this year that if MJ was playing in today's NBA he would average 50 ppg and would not be surprised if he had a 100 point game. Pip has been a lot more critical of the Bulls since he got honored with that ugly bust lol but he might be a bit too optimistic about Lebron. Lebron is not going to get any better IMO, hes already a HOF player but hes gonna hit age where things start to slow down a bit.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

IMO, Pippen was not trying to stir the pot (as evidenced by his follow up comments on twitter), and instead just trying to state something very obvious (and has been obvious for about 8 yrs now): Lebron James is probably the most gifted basketball player the world has ever seen.

He is definitely more gifted than Jordan when it comes down to it.

However, there is talent vs. accomplishments. Lebron has ALOT to accomplish to be mentioned in the same vein as Jordan. Lebron can't use the "not enough help" excuse anymore, he has a long ways to go. I'm sure the first title will be a load off his chest, however people forget that with each championship you win, the whole league makes it their goal to take you down more and more each year. That target keeps getting bigger and Jordan proved he could withstand that, will be a while if Lebron can withstand it.

And I still maintain he will forever be remembered as a sell out. Heat fans like to say that will be forgotten once he starts winning titles, but I disagree.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> God forbid anyone does that. Or makes a projection even :sarcasm:


Projecting another 10+ year career? Projecting another 10+ years and saying it will be better a body of work than the greatest player of all time?

Yea. God forbid. 


I project Paul George is going to be the greatest player of all time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> As opposed to what?
> 
> Predicting the rest of his career? Ensuring the rest of his career?
> 
> ...


Acting like the rest of Lebrons career will surpass Jordans and will be a walk in the park to get there is asinine.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Acting like the rest of Lebrons career will surpass Jordans and will be a walk in the park to get there is asinine.


Nobody is acting like that... you are currently fighting with nobody.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill fight you in the face.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Lerbon is bigger, faster and more talented than Jordan was but that only makes Jordan's numbers and accomplishments that much more amazing. Jordan played in a different era of basketball, an era dominated by big men and insane defenses and he still put up MIND BOGGLING numbers. 6'6 215 pounds and if he din't retire 2 times and lose a season because of his injured foot he would be the all time scorer in the history of the game, probably would have scored 40,000 points putting him ahead of GIANTS like Wilt, Kareem, Malone and Shaq. MJ at 6'6 would have easily sat on top of the scorer's list if he din't take multiple breaks lol, its just crazy what he did. 

People tend to just forget what he did in the NBA, forget about the countless game winning shots, the all world defense, the undefeated in the Finals stat, his numbers alone are Ruthian in an era and in a game where the biggest players succeed the most. 

27 year old SG who shot 54% lol, thats freaking CRAZY.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

HB said:


> Jealousy is the root of all evil


I believe the saying is "Money is the root of all evil." It is also used in this mathematical proof that girls are the root of all evil.

girls = time x money

but, time = money as the saying goes, so

girls = money x money

girls = money ^2

but money is the root of all evil, so

girls = (the root of all evil) ^2

thus,

girls = the root of all evil


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its actually ridiculous how much people forget how maligned MJ was at the same age. for every person saying he was great there were 3 saying his style of play will never win a title over team oriented styles of magic , bird and thomas .

at the same age lebron is more succesful in the team sense( been to finals 2 times) .

at the same age Lebron is more successful individually (2 mvp's )

the same could be said for magic who had 3 titles at 26

but careers aren't defined at age 26 unless something went terribly wrong in it and it got cut short,

this is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Acting like the rest of Lebrons career will surpass Jordans and will be a walk in the park to get there is asinine.


Lebrons career will surpass Jordans career.

It will be a walk in the park for him.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Lebrons career will surpass Jordans career.
> 
> It will be a walk in the park for him.


Lebron at 26 - 26 ppg 7.5 rebounds 7 ast 1.6 stls
MJ at 26 - 33.6 ppg 7 rebs 6 ast 3 stls

Its not going to be a walk in the park for him, get real.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Lebron at 26 - 26 ppg 7.5 rebounds 7 ast 1.6 stls
> MJ at 26 - 33.6 ppg 7 rebs 6 ast 3 stls
> 
> Its not going to be a walk in the park for him, get real.


I know hey? Pay ton is just a crazy Lebron homer I can't believe he actually believes Lebron is better in his heart.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Lebron at 26 - 26 ppg 7.5 rebounds 7 ast 1.6 stls
> MJ at 26 - 33.6 ppg 7 rebs 6 ast 3 stls
> 
> Its not going to be a walk in the park for him, get real.


To be fair, he didn't specify _which _park.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I know hey? Pay ton is just a crazy Lebron homer I can't believe he actually believes Lebron is better in his heart.


Like I said I think people just tend to forget or chose to forget the things that Jordan did. The NBA and ESPN is always looking to find the next Jordan or looking for someone to surpass him. I remember when Kobe scored like 80 points people said Kobe was already WAY better than Jordan. 

Lebron age 25 MVP - 29.7 ppg 7 rebs 8.6 ast 50% fg amazing numbers right!
Jordan age 25 - 32.5 ppg 8 rebs 8 ast 54% fg DIN'T EVEN GET THE MVP lol.

Different era, different players. 

Lebron is a HOF player no one takes that away from him but hes not on Jordan's level. UNDEFEATED in the Finals for MJ, that goes beyond stats, that tells you I'm NOT gonna lose PERIOD. 

Jordan broke his damn foot and came back stronger
Jordan took a break IN HIS PRIME to play baseball and came back and won 3 more titles and still be in the top of the scorers list. 
Jordan retired and came back in his late 30's and still was a good player. 
Jordan scored 51 as a 38 year old and almost did it again as a 39 year old IN LEBRONS ERA! 

A 21 year old Jordan in Today's NBA would easily score 40 ppg. Heck he scored 37 ppg in a season! 

Its fine to compare Kobe and Lebron but keep it real folks. Jordan just absolutely dominated this league without the help of a more offensively friendly NBA and without Lebrons physical gifts... Absolutely amazing what Jordan did in the time period he did it in!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I think when Lebron's career is done. He will go down as the greatest to ever play basketball.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Lebron at 26 - 26 ppg 7.5 rebounds 7 ast 1.6 stls
> MJ at 26 - 33.6 ppg 7 rebs 6 ast 3 stls
> 
> Its not going to be a walk in the park for him, get real.


*SAR*s










*CAS*s










*M*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Like I said I think people just tend to forget or chose to forget the things that Jordan did. The NBA and ESPN is always looking to find the next Jordan or looking for someone to surpass him. I remember when Kobe scored like 80 points people said Kobe was already WAY better than Jordan.
> 
> Lebron age 25 MVP - 29.7 ppg 7 rebs 8.6 ast 50% fg amazing numbers right!
> Jordan age 25 - 32.5 ppg 8 rebs 8 ast 54% fg DIN'T EVEN GET THE MVP lol.
> ...


people fail to remember is the 80's were offense personified....MJ threw up most of his gaudy #s then.

i am not sure at all jordan just averages 40 , he got a lot of easy hoops early in his career on the break, no team just lets teams run on them like that anymore, they cant hold you like they did then but that wasn't a big problem for mj anyway , my wonder is how would he fare against zone like defenses like the one the bulls currently employ that load up on dominating ballhandlers.

he was great at adapting but the pace of today's game is still slower than it was 25 years ago, less oportunities , means less shots.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> people fail to remember is the 80's were offense personified....MJ threw up most of his gaudy #s then.
> 
> i am not sure at all jordan just averages 40 , he got a lot of easy hoops early in his career on the break, no team just lets teams run on them like that anymore, they cant hold you like they did then but that wasn't a big problem for mj anyway , my wonder is how would he fare against zone like defenses like the one the bulls currently employ that load up on dominating ballhandlers.
> 
> he was great at adapting but the pace of today's game is still slower than it was 25 years ago, less oportunities , means less shots.


Its a slower game but its still a league where great players are still getting whatever they want whenever they want. Kobe scored 81 freaking points in this era and Allen Iverson averaged 33 points at age 30 at 5'10 so I have 0 doubts that Jordan could average 40 in this NBA. Slower offenses yes but that does not mean defenses are necessarily better. Getting rid of the hand check has led to an explosion in scoring guards, zones are rarely used in the NBA also so I don't see it as a problem. 

For every great defensive team in today's NBA there are a plethora of horrid ones on the defensive end.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its a slower game but its still a league where great players are still getting whatever they want whenever they want. Kobe scored 81 freaking points in this era and Allen Iverson averaged 33 points at age 30 at 5'10 so I have 0 doubts that Jordan could average 40 in this NBA. Slower offenses yes but that does not mean defenses are necessarily better. Getting rid of the hand check has led to an explosion in scoring guards, zones are rarely used in the NBA also so I don't see it as a problem.
> 
> For every great defensive team in today's NBA there are a plethora of horrid ones on the defensive end.


you are really comparing apples and oranges here.

from the 80-81 season to jordan's 1st retirement(92-93) 44 different teams shot at least 50% from the field ....its only happened once since then.....reason they changed the rules was because defense had become so dominant that it was slowing the game.

at least 50 teams had at least 106 possessions per game in the 80's

no team has had 102 since 93-94.

the game is slower now, much slower.

less possessions, more defense...less #'s, it really is that simple.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> you are really comparing apples and oranges here.
> 
> from the 80-81 season to jordan's 1st retirement(92-93) 44 different teams shot at least 50% from the field ....its only happened once since then.....reason they changed the rules was because defense had become so dominant that it was slowing the game.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about individual teams, I'm talking about INDIVIDUALS period. 

Like I said if Tracy Mcgrady and Allen Iverson could average over 32 ppg in this era and Kobe Bryant averaged 35 ppg in a season in 06, I can't see why Jordan would not be able to average 40. 

Are defenses all of a sudden that much better or are we hitting that period in time where all the great prolific scorers have declined and we are now in that holding pattern waiting for the next ones to appear.

Would it surprise anyone if Rose, Durant, Lebron, Monta Ellis and Blake Griffin all averaged 30 ppg next season? No it would not.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not talking about individual teams, I'm talking about INDIVIDUALS period.
> 
> Like I said if Tracy Mcgrady and Allen Iverson could average over 32 ppg in this era and Kobe Bryant averaged 35 ppg in a season in 06, I can't see why Jordan would not be able to average 40.
> 
> ...


usually these high scoring seasons coincided with those players being on teams without other decent scorers , when jordan scored 37 a game the next best scorer was charles oakley(14.5).

CHARLES OAKLEY.

so yeah its possible MJ could drop 40 today but in all likelihood his team would suck pretty badly if he did .

to put it perspective the bulls avg. 98.5 possessions per game and shot .473 from the field

98.5 made them the slowest paced team in the league that season and the 6th slowest team in the decade of the 80's

98.5 is faster than any team has played in the past 2 seasons.

the bulls shot.473 fg% a number that was 17th out of 23 teams in 86-87 when jordan dropped his career high 37.1

.473 would be 6th best in the league this past season.

so yes defense is much better , the game is much slower jordan was a great scorer but for him to drop 40 a game nowadays he pretty much would have to chuck every play and play with bums.

you wouldn't want to watch it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> usually these high scoring seasons coincided with those players being on teams without other decent scorers , when jordan scored 37 a game the next best scorer was charles oakley(14.5).
> 
> CHARLES OAKLEY.
> 
> ...


My point is that its possible that Jordan would be able to score 40 a game, the team record effect is for another argument but when Kobe averaged 35 ppg the Lakers where almost 10 games above .500 so its not like they were horrible.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> “Your comments are off because of your limited perspective,” Kareem said to Pippen in an open letter on his website. “You obviously never saw Wilt Chamberlain play who undoubtedly was the greatest scorer this game has ever known. When did MJ ever average 50.4 points per game plus 25.7 rebounds? (Wilt in the 1962 season when blocked shot statistics were not kept).”
> 
> And in Kareem’s mind, Jordan isn’t even the greatest player of all time. While he admits that Jordan’s “incredible athletic ability, charisma and leadership on the court helped to make basketball popular around the world…” Bill Russell is the game’s greatest player.
> 
> Kareem justifies his choice by saying that “the ring is the thing, and everything else is just statistics.” And Russell’s eight consecutive championships, and 11 total put him ahead of Jordan.


Apparently Bill Russell is the greatest player ever, I have to laugh at this since statistically his numbers are no where near as great as Jordans. Russell was a great defender and rebounder but hes a big guy who never shot close to 50% in a season and never averaged close to 20 ppg in any season. Greatest defender maybe but not the greatest player.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> My point is that its possible that Jordan would be able to score 40 a game, the team record effect is for another argument but when Kobe averaged 35 ppg the Lakers where almost 10 games above .500 so its not like they were horrible.


kobe's team was pretty devoid of scorers that year , odom was the 2nd leading scorer with a oakleyish 14.8 points a game .

his 3rd and 4th best scorers were smush parker(11.5) and chris mihm(10.2).

like i said if you want MJ to drop 40 he has to be playing with bums , he isn't going to drop any where near that on a decent team.

outside maybe wilt , no one would...not in today's game and i'm not sure i'd bet on a prime wilt either.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> kobe's team was pretty devoid of scorers that year , odom was the 2nd leading scorer with a oakleyish 14.8 points a game .
> 
> his 3rd and 4th best scorers were smush parker(11.5) and chris mihm(10.2).
> 
> ...


What do you mean hes not dropping anything near that on a decent team? He dropped 32,31 and 30 in the first 3 peat and dropped 34 ppg for a 52 win team the year before his first title. Not 40 but to say that he would not drop anywhere near 40 on a decent team is a bit silly.

Outside of wilt no one would what? Drop 40 a game? or 40 a game for a good team?

I think Kobe proved that its possible to drop 40 a game even on an average team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> What do you mean hes not dropping anything near that on a decent team? He dropped 32,31 and 30 in the first 3 peat and dropped 34 ppg for a 52 win team the year before his first title. Not 40 but to say that he would not drop anywhere near 40 on a decent team is a bit silly.
> 
> Outside of wilt no one would what? Drop 40 a game? or 40 a game for a good team?
> 
> I think Kobe proved that its possible to drop 40 a game even on an average team.


wilt scored 50 a game with a HOF paul arizin scoring 21.9....his team lost in the conf. finals to the celts dynasty, his team was good , without mj ...any team with charles oakley leading it in scoring would be lucky to win 25 games...ditto odom. so yeah those teams didn't have any scoring on it so mj and kobe had to put up shots

when jordan was on a decent team he wasn't dropping anywhere near 40 , it really is that simple, he didn't get worse as he got older , he actually got better but on a good team even then it was going to be counterproductive....nowadays it would be even stupider to try on a good team, less possessions meaning to chuck his way to 40 would be foolish.

if you put him on any playoff team of last season he gets nowhere near 40...on some teams 30 would be unlikely.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> wilt scored 50 a game with a HOF paul arizin scoring 21.9....his team lost in the conf. finals to the celts dynasty, his team was good , without mj ...any team with charles oakley leading it in scoring would be lucky to win 25 games...ditto odom. so yeah those teams didn't have any scoring on it so mj and kobe had to put up shots


Again the point is Jordan could score 40 a season, I don't get what you continue to argue about. Team records is a totally different argument from what Jordan could do as an individual. 



> when jordan was on a decent team he wasn't dropping anywhere near 40 , it really is that simple, he didn't get worse as he got older , he actually got better but on a good team even then it was going to be counterproductive....nowadays it would be even stupider to try on a good team, less possessions meaning to chuck his way to 40 would be foolish.


So 50 win teams are not "decent"? 

When someone is scoring 35 to 37 ppg on 50% shooting I don't consider that Chucking. 



> if you put him on any playoff team of last season he gets nowhere near 40..*.on some teams 30 would be unlikely.*


He scored 30 ppg on a 72 win TEAM lol, WOW.

Michael Jordan would score 40 PPG easily in this era, there is absolutely no one in the league that can stop him. The game has shifted into a guards league, we are seeing ball handlers and PG's averaging 25 ppg, we are watching the top players go to the ft Line almost every time the drive to the basket.

Like I said before, Kobe is the closest player to Jordan and he's not even as good, yet he was able to score 35 ppg. Lebron in 08 scored 30 a game WITHOUT a consistent jumper so this idea that all of a sudden Jordan wont dominate this era the way he did in the GOLDEN AGE of Basketball is a bit silly. 

I agree that a player who averages 40 ppg probably doesn't play for an NBA title but that was not the argument.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Again the point is Jordan could score 40 a season, I don't get what you continue to argue about. Team records is a totally different argument from what Jordan could do as an individual.


1st lets clear that up its not a question of could or should , you originally posted that "Jordan would easily score 40 "

of that I disagree due to the clear upgrade on defensive emphasis , and slower pace of game and only allow the possibility that it could happen on a team completely devoid of other decent offensive talent ...if you looked at the general pace of the game basically there are 10 less possessions now as opposed to then ...so 37 then really isn't like 37 now pace adjusted its more like 33 now, and then you add for defensive emphasis.the zones and MJ's lack of a 3 point shot i think negates the fact you cant put your hands on someone and truthfully it probably meant little because MJ pretty much blew that 1st defender at will anyway even then.

i dont know how much ball you watched then , but pretty much every team played 7 seconds or less basketball , and there was alot more fast breaking and jordan at that time was king of the fast break , 





> So 50 win teams are not "decent"?
> 
> When someone is scoring 35 to 37 ppg on 50% shooting I don't consider that Chucking.


the season MJ scored 37.1 they didn't win 50 they were 40-42 and he shot pretty poorly for him in the process . he shot .515 as a rook 
.457 in that season he came back from a foot injury in 18 games
.482 in the season in question.
.535
.538
.526
.539
the next 4 seasons ...so yeah maybe he was chucking a bit .

the following season he clearly played a more reigned in fashion of basketball , took 3.4 less shots per game was more efficient and they won 10 more games, so even with jordan there was a limit to how much he can shoot and have it be good for the team.




> He scored 30 ppg on a 72 win TEAM lol, WOW.
> 
> Michael Jordan would score 40 PPG easily in this era, there is absolutely no one in the league that can stop him. The game has shifted into a guards league, we are seeing ball handlers and PG's averaging 25 ppg, we are watching the top players go to the ft Line almost every time the drive to the basket.
> 
> ...


it has never been a matter of stopping him although when he went shot crazy he was less efficient 

on the 72 win team he as much a post player as a perimeter player. in MJ's 3rd season he still had teams laying off him preferring him to shoot J's rather than drive, and he was still a bit hot and cold with it.

you are foolishly making him out to be a perfect player and really he wasn't there yet he garnered alot of praise for that season he also earned snickers because his team finished under .500 and that his brand of basketball wasn't considered championship material....Jordan in his heart was about winning , he didn't feel the guys he was playing with could get him wind without him constantly exploding offensively , when he felt differently he shot less.

it was called the golden age because it was a time dominated by offense and a media renaissance there is more talent in the league now than there has ever been(albeit on more teams) 

so yes this is silly but not for the reasons you think it is.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> 1st lets clear that up its not a question of could or should , you originally posted that "Jordan would easily score 40 "
> 
> of that I disagree due to the clear upgrade on defensive emphasis , and slower pace of game and only allow the possibility that it could happen on a team completely devoid of other decent offensive talent ...if you looked at the general pace of the game basically there are 10 less possessions now as opposed to then ...so 37 then really isn't like 37 now pace adjusted its more like 33 now, and then you add for defensive emphasis.the zones and MJ's lack of a 3 point shot i think negates the fact you cant put your hands on someone and truthfully it probably meant little because MJ pretty much blew that 1st defender at will anyway even then.


So you are just basically going to flat out ignore what I wrote about Kobe, Tmac and Iverson scoring in the mid 30's. I just have to wonder if you watched much Jordan? The game that he scored 69 he only made 2 out of the 6 3's he took and most of his points came from contested mid range jumpers not from just running and laying the ball up. 

Ive seen Jordan score 40 against teams that ONLY defended him, 3 hands in his face, people knocking him out of the air, multiple defenders staying in front of him and he still scored. Its laughable to think that Jordan would all of a sudden not be able to do that in today's NBA. The NBA is slower but that does not mean EVERY team is slow, for example the Knicks play fast and score a ton, while they suck defensively this still proves that you can run a high powered offense even in todays era. Frankly Jordan doesn't even need a fast team to score 40. 

Nobody but the Mav's even play much zone today anyways and YOU DONT play zone on MJ, he was absolutely sick from the midrange. 






> the season MJ scored 37.1 they didn't win 50 they were 40-42 and he shot pretty poorly for him in the process . he shot .515 as a rook
> .457 in that season he came back from a foot injury in 18 games
> .482 in the season in question.
> .535
> ...


48% Shooting is amazing either way, a guy who scores 37 on nearly 50%! 

Listen I think you are starting to go into totally different arguments again, I proved that you can score nearly 40 on a winning team with Kobe. The fact that Jordan took less shots and his team was better is separate from my point that Jordan could average 40 in the NBA. Would that mean his team might be .500 or below maybe but it does not change my opinion that he could do it in this era. 




> it has never been a matter of stopping him although when he went shot crazy he was less efficient
> 
> on the 72 win team he as much a post player as a perimeter player. in MJ's 3rd season he still had teams laying off him preferring him to shoot J's rather than drive, and he was still a bit hot and cold with it.
> 
> ...


I never said he was the perfect player but we are talking about the GREATEST player to ever lace em up, we aren't talking about a guy like Hersey Hawkins now. Jordan's game evolved and he became even harder to defend the older he got because of his post game and mid range game, but even as a kid who had an inconsistent jumper he was such a dominating attacker that nobody really could stop him even with 2-3 defenders. Look at Derrick Rose, hes much smaller than Jordan was and he averaged 25 ppg WITHOUT a jumper basically. 

It was called the Golden Age because the players in the 90's were better than the ones we have seen since then. Heck just look at the big men, would Dwight Howard even fall in the top 5?

Ewing
Shaq
Hakeem
Robinson
Duncan

I don't want to continue making a hypothetical argument, lets just agree to disagree. I understand your arguments and I don't dismiss them but I just feel a different way than you do, thats fine and thats what topics like these do.


----------

